# New slimmer PS3 to be launched on 22 September



## arvindrao15 (Sep 20, 2012)

New PS3 coming up soon and the expected launch price for the 250GB version is 269$.
A white color version is going to be launched soon in November(Japan)
Hope to see it soon in India.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 21, 2012)

Source ?


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 21, 2012)

New PS3 doesn't mean price drop for old models, Sony explains why | Joystiq
This and many results if you type "PS3 Super slim latest"


----------



## RCuber (Sep 21, 2012)

Yea.. saw a unboxing on gamespot yesterday.. I was wondering why no one posted it here.. Sony / playstation official site doesn't show any updates yet


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 21, 2012)

Seriously! No one seems to be interested!


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 21, 2012)

arvindrao15 said:


> Seriously! No one seems to be interested!



does it have new/better hardware?
does it play games better?
does it have new features?
does it have any other benefit?

if the answer to any of the questions above is "NO", then the new version is just a gimmick, and if the answer to any 3 of the questions is "YES", then its worth buying.
I dont know why sony would reboot ps3 in a "slim" version. 

do we carry around our ps3's on our backs? do we live in 5x3 cubicles, where space is at a premium? then why do a redesign?


----------



## Adrx (Sep 21, 2012)

I was planning to buy the slim PS3 160GB version next month but now a new slim version is out..

So if the new PS3 250GB is under rs 20000 I might buy it ... Any guess for the price and availability in India??


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think it will be under 20,000 for sure.
Even im considering buying a PS3.But im not sure which one to go for.i had finalized the one with the move bundle for 20k,but now i am confused.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 26, 2012)

Any updates on the price?


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 27, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Any updates on the price?



269 USD,no updates on the expected price in India.


----------

